# March Poll



## Foxbat (Feb 21, 2005)

Make your mark for March


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Feb 21, 2005)

Ah Bad Boy Bubby featuring in a poll!  It must be a global first.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 23, 2005)

omg, the secret of nimh? now that makes me think back...


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 26, 2005)

*Secret of Nimh* can still win! 

Everyone, please support your local rat today!






.......I don't think this approach is going to work.​


----------



## Leto (Feb 26, 2005)

Just a quick remark. 
All video stores around you have the Thing either on VHS or DVD. 
Kurt Russel is gorgeaous in it (he was still fit at that time), the story is great and the director signed there one of his best movie. 

Choose wisely


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm just wondering which one of you is going to start kissing babies for votes


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 26, 2005)

*Rats in Office*



			
				Foxbat said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering which one of you is going to start kissing babies for votes


 
It isn't a pretty world. A Thing or a Rat is going to be asking to kiss your babies. 

Wouldn't you rather know exactly what you are getting?

For the children, people, for the children vote for The Secret of Nimh.  






[Don't make this poor mother of three children cry. She just wants to move her cinderbrick of a home out of the way of the plow and unravel the secrets around her husband's death.]


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 26, 2005)

Since no one but I is likely to vote for Sanjuro....VOTE The Thing!!!!

I see Rats of Nimh every week as my daughter is going through a phase...never thought I'd actually get fed up of that film....


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 26, 2005)

well, I went for Dark City as I just really loved that movie (Richard O'Brien!)
But I also have the Secret of Nimh in my collection along with Watership Down - brilliant film but I've watched it just last month (wish I _was_ joking!  ) so I can do without watching it again

The owl's brilliant though


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 28, 2005)

Dark City would have been my next choice, the scene with Jeninifer Connelly not dancing to 'Sway' by Anita Kelsey is fantastic, especially if you are male...it make you want to move her...


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 3, 2005)

Well folks, we have a tie. I guess we'll just call this a double header month and I'll put up a sticky for each movie so you can discuss them to your heart's content. Personally, I'm going to try and watch both (if I can get a copy of Secret of Nimh).

Have fun


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 3, 2005)

I watched both The Thing and Rats of NiMH today, when do we start chatting


----------



## Leto (Mar 4, 2005)

The discussion threads are opened.


----------

